

A Guy with No Experience Had a Crazy Idea. And the Result Is Simply BRILLIANT - smu
http://onemorepost.com/brilliant-idea/

======
gus_massa
The original article is [http://imgur.com/a/HJ9ej](http://imgur.com/a/HJ9ej)
with more photos, author's submission and discussion to reddit in
[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1nziyc/i_decided_build...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1nziyc/i_decided_build_a_tiny_camping_trailer_i_had_no/)

